# Tenex (Hip) Procedure



## Cassandra Stone (Apr 3, 2014)

Please help, not sure how to code this procedure.

Prior to procedure, description that was given to us: Percutaneous tenotomy of IT band with Tenex Health TX device. 
Date of procedure, description that was given to us: Trochanteric Bursa Debridement
Description of procedure:
Pt placed in right lateral decubitus position. The left trochanteric area was prepper in sterile fashion. Ultrasound guidance was used to localize the hypoechoic area just deep to the tensor fascia lata tendon at the greater trochanter. 11 blade was used to incise the epidermis and dermis down through the tendon to the bursa under ultrasound. The bursa was then debrided using an ultrasonic cutting blade. The patient tolerated the procedure well. Steristrips, with gauze and tegaderm were placed

Would 27062 be appropriate? Any helps is greatly appreciated


----------



## dwaldman (Apr 3, 2014)

27062 Excision; trochanteric bursa or calcification appears to represent a open surgical procedure. I believe what you provided is an open approach but was uncertain. Other than that concern it looks like the right code.


----------



## Michele Hannon (Apr 4, 2014)

Percutaneous tenotomy. CPT 27000 

http://tenexhealth.com/tenex-health-tx/procedure-overview/


----------



## Cassandra Stone (Apr 4, 2014)

Thank you both for your insight. It was a percutaneous procedure, which is why I wanted to avoid codes that appeared to be for open procedures. CPT code 27000 is for a percutaneous tenotomy of adductor of hip, is the tensor fasciae latae actually an adductor? In my research it appears it is an ABDUCTOR, and the only tenotomy code I have found for an abductor is for an open procedure.


----------



## dwaldman (Apr 4, 2014)

27000

Tenotomy, adductor of hip, percutaneous (separate procedure)



Here some info I found from Margie Vaught from Medassets, which mentions the Tensor Fascia Lata and the code from the other post you received describes the percutaneous approach. 

10/22/2012, 04:11:47 PM Margie S Vaught, CPC, PCE, CCS-P, MCS-P, ACS-OR, CPC-H 

AAOS in CodeX 2012 does show that NOT included in 27130 would be "tenotomy , adductors (eg 27000, 27003".  Also it does not appear that CCI has bundling issues with 27130 and 27003.  But in your note they are talking about ABDUCTORS which are not the same and would be considered inclusive in 27130

"The hip abductor muscles are a group of four muscles located in the buttocks region on both sides of the body. Their names are: 1) Gluteus Maximus, 2) Gluteus Medius, 3) Gluteus Minimus, and 4) Tensor Fascia Lata" http://www.athleticquickness.com/hipabductors.asp

"The adductor group is made up of:
?Adductor brevis
?Adductor longus
?Adductor magnus
?Adductor minimus This is often considered to be a part of adductor magnus.
?pectineus
?gracilis
?Obturator externus and are also part of the medial compartment of thigh"


----------



## Cassandra Stone (Apr 7, 2014)

So just to clarify, since the tenotomy was done at the tensor fascia lata, which is an ABDUCTOR not ADDUCTOR, CPT code 27000 would NOT be appropriate? Since there is no CPT code for percutaneous tenotomy of ABDUCTOR of hip, would you recommend an unlisted code? That's what I'm leaning towards. Thanks for all of your help!


----------

